# Grand Venus to West Coast



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

From what I can tell, if you dropped off your West Coast-bound car in Germany (and maybe some other countries) some time between June 5 and June 25, plus or minus a few days, your car is most likely on the Grand Venus, which left Southampton today and is due in to Port Hueneme on July 26. It makes a stop in Jacksonville en route. Have fun tracking!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

I spotted this also. Our drop-off was at Harms Munich on the 25th, so I am hoping we made the ship. My print-out lists 28 July for ETA. Also, I don't see a later NYK-Line ship for any date in August, but I'm hoping that the schedules are not complete.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

We dropped my car off in Frankfurt on June 21 and it is on the Grand Venus. Since we live in the Seattle area, it is a l-o-n-g wait. The Grand Venus has a reservation to go through the Panama Canal on July 19.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Additional departures for the month of July are now listed:

_Format for each line is ETS / Name of Ship / Ship Agent / SIS-Nr ETA / Port of Loading _

04.07.2008 GRAND VENUS NYK-LINE C083051 29.07.2008 BREMERHAVEN

10.07.2008 ALIOTH LEADER NYK-LINE C1SX051 05.08.2008 BREMERHAVEN

17.07.2008 MORNING SAPPHIRE NYK-LINE C1XS051 09.08.2008 BREMERHAVEN

(all ETAs are Port Hueneme)


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

*Tracking the Grand Venus*

How you guys tracking the boat? My new M3 is on the same ship. I found a link on vesseltracker.com and it seems to be just off out to sea or just leaving the English Channel. Check out this site: http://www.vesseltracker.com/en/Ships/Grand-Venus-9303211.html


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been using vesseltracker to track the Grand Venus, knowing that the position they post is about 12 hours old. Just about all of the other tracking options I've explored require a paid subscription and I'm not *that* desperate to know where my car is every waking moment.  I did a search on Google to find the reservation schedule for ships going through the Panama Canal. It is nice to see some daily progress of the ship, though. I do not want to know about weather conditions or how high the seas are. I'd rather believe that my car had a nice, smooth, uneventful ride home.:thumbup:


----------



## jeremyclark (May 15, 2005)

Mine's on the Grand Venus as well, I just heard from my dealer. I dropped off in Madrid on June 21st, so they must have been pretty quick about getting it up to Germany for me. I check out that link but it currently says "The current position is not available because the vessel is not in one of our covered regions at the moment." Guess I'll try back later.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

The Grand Venus has had a tentative slot to go through the Panama Canal on July 19, however she has not officially booked/confirmed that reservation as of this am. For "passengers" on the Grand Venus and anyone else who is expecting West Coast delivery for the next couple of weeks, I read this announcement posted on the Boyd Steamship Corp.'s website: "Due to fog season, The Panama Canal is experiencing a 72 hours delay and we expect this situation to go on the next couple weeks."  Guess I learn something new every day - I didn't know the Canal had fog issues.


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

FYI, the Grand Venus is due into Jacksonville tomorrow (see http://www.jaxport.com/sea/vessels.cfm). Hopefully the weather in the Caribbean stays quiet and the fog in Panama doesn't form for the next several days...


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for the update!!


----------



## elegant (May 28, 2007)

*Thank You All!*

Dropped my car off in Frankfurt on June 27th and just heard (from Harms Frankfurt) that it too is on the Grand Venus. Interesting, however, is that they gave me an ETA of July 26th for Port Hueneme.

We all shall see.....


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I was given the ETA of the 26th also, but the schedule published by Port Hueneme shows the 29th. I'm figuring on the later date and hope to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Has anyone noticed this on the PH web site?



> The Port of Hueneme is open to the public for tours Monday through Friday 8:00 a.m. through 5:00 p.m. School tours are particularly encouraged. No group is too small, however a comfortable size can range up to 25. Groups larger than 25 can be accommodated with advance arrangements. To arrange a tour of the Port, please call (805) 488-3677.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Think anyone would notice if you drove away with a different car than the one you arrived with...I mean, you *do* have the key, after all....


----------



## tmtnmn (Sep 24, 2007)

my car is on Grand Venus and it should hit the port on the 29th i think, anyone have any info if the ship is behind schedule or should arrive earlier then expected?


----------



## tmtnmn (Sep 24, 2007)

tmtnmn said:


> my car is on Grand Venus and it should hit the port on the 29th i think, anyone have any info if the ship is behind schedule or should arrive earlier then expected?


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

tmtnmn said:


> tmtnmn said:
> 
> 
> > ...arrive earlier then expected?
> ...


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

SB:

My car's on the trailing vessel - the Alioth Leader. How are you accessing the Canal reservation and Port Hueneme arrival info?


----------



## obelix (Feb 16, 2008)

boothguy said:


> SB:
> 
> My car's on the trailing vessel - the Alioth Leader. How are you accessing the Canal reservation and Port Hueneme arrival info?


I don't know how anyone else does it, but you can check Port Hueneme's schedule on their website; hover over "Business At The Port" in the left nav and then select "Vessel Schedule". (It's not a static URL, or I'd link to it directly.) Port Hueneme seems to only update their schedule once a week, so what I ended up doing was checking the Port of San Diego's schedule, since AFAIK all auto carriers with BMWs on them stop there first, and they update their schedule more frequently. (Transit time from San Diego to Port Hueneme is one day.)

You can also check the Canal reservations on the Boyd Steamship Corporation's site, here.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Go to the Boyd Steamship Corp. website (http://www.boydsteamship.com/traffic_&_booking_slots.htm) where they have a matrix which details the arrivals/passages of ships through the Canal. The Port Hueneme arrival info is posted on a .pdf accessed here: http://www.portofhueneme.org/business_at_the_port/vessel_schedule.php (updated daily). I looked for the Alioth Leader on the Boyd page (using "Find 'Alioth'") but did not see it. However, Boyd is probably not the only agent at the Canal. Port Hueneme is showing tentative arrival of the Alioth on Aug. 5. Note that these days are not set in stone. The Grand Venus was scheduled to dock on July 29 and the schedule now has them docking on July 30. Hope this is helpful!


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

So it turns out my timing IS as good as SusieBelle's. On a whim, I decided to drive over the Coronado Bridge from San Diego this afternoon to see if the Grand Venus was anywhere in sight. Sure enough, it was.:thumbup: I caught some photos from Coronado as it was leaving the dock in National City (just south of San Diego) and as it was passing by downtown San Diego heading out of San Diego Bay. It was moving quite fast, so it should be at Port Hueneme tomorrow (only 130 or so miles away). Maybe it's still on the schedule for Wednesday because of limited free berths. Anyway, now I know I'm certifiable. Or maybe since I sold my 325iC yesterday (yay!), I'm just more anxious than ever to get the new car.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

coleinsd said:


> So it turns out my timing IS as good as SusieBelle's. On a whim, I decided to drive over the Coronado Bridge from San Diego this afternoon to see if the Grand Venus was anywhere in sight. Sure enough, it was.:thumbup: I caught some photos from Coronado as it was leaving the dock in National City (just south of San Diego) and as it was passing by downtown San Diego heading out of San Diego Bay. It was moving quite fast, so it should be at Port Hueneme tomorrow (only 130 or so miles away). Maybe it's still on the schedule for Wednesday because of limited free berths. *Anyway, now I know I'm certifiable.* Or maybe since I sold my 325iC yesterday (yay!), I'm just more anxious than ever to get the new car.


Why? -- it seems like reasonable behavior to me. :thumbup: Are you available on Sunday (Aug. 4) to check out the Alioth Leader, the next ship due in to both National City and Port Hueneme? :angel:


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

b-y said:


> Why? -- it seems like reasonable behavior to me. :thumbup: Are you available on Sunday (Aug. 4) to check out the Alioth Leader, the next ship due in to both National City and Port Hueneme? :angel:


Appears that Alioth Leader is approaching Panama canal.

Balboa, Panama©2007 AISLive Ltd, Mapdata ©2007 C-Map Norway AS nm01020Toggle Fullscreen | Show Weather | Use this link to create a bookmark/favorite to this view N 08°38.853', W 079°34.108' MMSI 351901000 Latitude N 8°23.472' Last seen at 29/7/2008 4:46:19 UTC 
Name Alioth Leader Longitude W 79°32.896' Destination San Diego Usa 
Callsign 3FBH8 Heading 195° ETA 3/8/2008 3:00:00 UTC 
IMO number 9166895 Length 180 m Vessel Type Cargo 
Status Anchored Beam 32 m Extra Info N/A 
Speed 18.8 knots Draught 9.1 m Retrieved at 29/7/2008 4:47:45 UTC 
Track this vessel


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

*Bobby D Gets a New M3!!*



Jlevi SW said:


> Did you buy a new toy too Bob?


Hi Jon,

Yup, I got me 414 HP full of ground-pounding, tire-burning, girl-impressing, lip-smacking goodness!!. LOL

Here is what is coming:

2008 E92 M3 coupe
Alpine While
Carbon Fiber Roof
Black Novillo Leather Interior
Blue-Gray Brushed Aluminum Trim
Cold Weather Package
Premium Package
Technology Package
M Double-clutch Transmission with Drivelogic
Enhanced Premium Sound
HD Radio
iPod & USB adapter
Park Distance Control
18" wheels (which will be replaced with one of my 2 sets of Voiks or HRE P40s). Another option is the new Volk TE37 Time Attack that's coming in the new 19x9.5 front 19x10.5 rear E92 M3 fitment.

My old E46 M3, which was in October 2007 Bimmer Magazine and July 2008 BMW Car Magazine is almost all parted out and is for sale with 40,500 miles.

I'm a little excited and IMpatiently awaiting the arrival of the Grand Venus on Wednesday. Hopefully, I'll have the new car by the end of next week. 

Congrats on your new 335, as well.

Bob


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

coleinsd said:


> So it turns out my timing IS as good as SusieBelle's.


Thanks for taking/posting the pictures!! I tried to find a webcam down there that would let me see something, but no dice. That had to be really fun to see that ship!:thumbup:


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Congrats on the ///M!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Beemersn said:


> Appears that Alioth Leader is approaching Panama canal.
> 
> Balboa, Panama©2007 AISLive Ltd, Mapdata ©2007 C-Map Norway AS nm01020Toggle Fullscreen | Show Weather | Use this link to create a bookmark/favorite to this view N 08°38.853***8217;, W 079°34.108***8217; MMSI 351901000 Latitude N 8°23.472' Last seen at 29/7/2008 4:46:19 UTC
> Name Alioth Leader Longitude W 79°32.896' Destination San Diego Usa
> ...


Great find. :thumbup: Which tracking service are you using? :dunno: The Alioth Leader is still "unreported" on the ones I have checked.


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

*Great pics*



coleinsd said:


> So it turns out my timing IS as good as SusieBelle's. On a whim, I decided to drive over the Coronado Bridge from San Diego this afternoon to see if the Grand Venus was anywhere in sight. Sure enough, it was.:thumbup: I caught some photos from Coronado as it was leaving the dock in National City (just south of San Diego) and as it was passing by downtown San Diego heading out of San Diego Bay. It was moving quite fast, so it should be at Port Hueneme tomorrow (only 130 or so miles away). Maybe it's still on the schedule for Wednesday because of limited free berths. Anyway, now I know I'm certifiable. Or maybe since I sold my 325iC yesterday (yay!), I'm just more anxious than ever to get the new car.


Very cool pics. WOW!! Look at the size of that thing!! That ship is HUGE. LOL I'm 10 miles from Port Hueneme, so maybe I'll have to go take some pics tomorrow of our boat at the port. :rofl::rofl:

Bob


----------



## Beemersn (Jan 1, 2006)

b-y said:


> Great find. :thumbup: Which tracking service are you using? :dunno: The Alioth Leader is still "unreported" on the ones I have checked.


AIS live. Just sign up for free two week test drive.


----------



## eurokoke (Mar 9, 2008)

*Auto transport*

All,

I have an 08 335xi that is on the Grand Venus too. I am military and had my BMW in Germany for the las several months so it is not a dealer transport. Do/are any of you using a auto transport company and if so what prices are you getting. Also, how long will the cars take to clear customs ect.?

Thanks for your help

John


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

eurokoke said:


> ...how long will the cars take to clear customs ect.?John


I was told by the BMWNA ED dept. that it would take 2-3 days to clear customs.


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

The Grand Venus is in port and if I am reading the port schedule correctly, it looks like they will be through off-loading and leaving port for Japan later today. The wait is almost over!


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

*The Wait Is Almost Over*

I'm being told 7-10 business days and my car should be ready, but I was also told they just received 2 deliveries of cars that were on a ship that arrived 3 weeks ago, so it could get ugly. One advantage I have is Steve Thomas BMW is the closest dealership in SoCal to the processing center. :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone getting their car.

Bob


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

Bob - Was it your dealership who told you the 7-10 days?


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Ughhh I scheduled my flight for the 8th (Picking up at LBBMW)... and I have already had to cancel a flight and pay ridiculous fees....


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

SusieBelle said:


> Bob - Was it your dealership who told you the 7-10 days?


Susie,

I don't think have have a definite date. 7-10 days is their guess based on past experience and the fact they put a priority 1 on my order. I think all pre-ordered cars are considered priority 1, though. The fact that they just received cars from a shipment from 3 weeks ago is basically worst case scenario for cars not already sold. However, Steve Thomas BMW IS the closest dealership to the processing center. I think I just provided you with a bunch of totally useless information. LOL You might want to call your dealer and ask what priority,if any, is given European deliveries.

Bob


----------



## tmtnmn (Sep 24, 2007)

i was told 7-10 days also when the ship hits the port


----------



## RockingCPA (Aug 4, 2005)

*Sooner is better!!*



tmtnmn said:


> i was told 7-10 days also when the ship hits the port


Hopefully, that is a policy like I have. I try to guess high, so if it takes a little longer no one is upset. If it shows up early...I'm a hero. It's the old underpromise and overdeliver. Maybe we'll all get lucky and see our cars in less than 7 days. :thumbup:

Bob


----------



## tmtnmn (Sep 24, 2007)

im hoping it comes in early this wait sucks. been waiting since Feb on this year


----------



## eurokoke (Mar 9, 2008)

Seems that my car cleared customs today. I have to wait for transport now.


----------



## tmtnmn (Sep 24, 2007)

eurokoke said:


> Seems that my car cleared customs today. I have to wait for transport now.


how do you find out that your car clear customs?

i want to see if mine cleared


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

I hope everybody will let the group know when your car arrives. RockingCPA will probably get his in the next day or two since his dealer is the closest to Port Hueneme. I'm hoping to get a call by the end of the week.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

I'm hoping not to have to change my August 8th flight to go get this bad boy


----------



## jeremyclark (May 15, 2005)

No word yet from my dealer (Sonnen in Marin).


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

jeremyclark said:


> No word yet from my dealer (Sonnen in Marin).


Then I'll quit whining. :rofl: My dealer assured me that I would have my car in time for a planned road trip in a week. I just hope he wasn't overly optimistic!


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Our car arrived at Long Beach BMW Today!
Be there tomorrow


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Jlevi SW said:


> Our car arrived at Long Beach BMW Today!
> Be there tomorrow


Congrats of the successful JIT operation. :thumbup: After seeing you and the car in Munich, I'm sorry to miss you at this end. But I hope our X3 makes it as quickly from the ship to the dealer.


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

b-y said:


> Congrats of the successful JIT operation. :thumbup: After seeing you and the car in Munich, I'm sorry to miss you at this end. But I hope our X3 makes it as quickly from the ship to the dealer.


Hey there! Haven't spoken to you since we saw you at the Welt! How've you been? Hopefully the wait hasn't been too grueling?

Since you're local, I'm sure you will see the car around. If not, it will be parked in or in front of our showroom :thumbup:


----------



## jeremyclark (May 15, 2005)

Mine arrived today! Going to pick it up tomorrow. I'll have to bring it back next week for my bumper scratch repair, but they'll let me take it for the weekend.  Yes!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

SusieBelle said:


> Then I'll quit whining. :rofl: My dealer assured me that I would have my car in time for a planned road trip in a week. I just hope he wasn't overly optimistic!


You did ED 10 days after I did, and, I got my car 12 days ago - you should have yours this week!


----------



## Jlevi SW (May 26, 2003)

Already completely modded the car


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

I stopped by the dealer today and they told me that they would call the port tomorrow to find out where my car is. Evidently, the tracking system only tracks so far....  (I'm not whinging; I'm developing character by being patient - HA!)


----------



## elegant (May 28, 2007)

Got lucky and my car just arrived at my dealer (Salem, OR).

Thank you all for your tracking help.


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

elegant said:


> Got lucky and my car just arrived at my dealer (Salem, OR).
> 
> Thank you all for your tracking help.


Mine's at the dealer, too. Hopefully I'll be able to pick it up tomorrow or Wednesday...:thumbup:


----------



## coleinsd (Apr 1, 2008)

Got my car yesterday, a few hours short of seven weeks from when I dropped it off in Frankfurt. Good luck to everyone else still waiting on theirs!


----------



## SusieBelle (Feb 18, 2008)

According to the dealer, it is still "awaiting transport."  I was really hoping to get redelivery before fall hits here!


----------

